# Stapelverarbeitung vom Bildern ?



## Ernie (28. Jan. 2009)

so, nach dem ich die letzten Tage etwas Zeit zuhause
verbracht habe, hab ich mir meine Urlaubsbilder vorgenommen.

jedes Jahr machen wir berge an Urlaubsfotos.
Durch gelegentliches Löschen der Bilder direkt in der Kamera kommen
diese Bilder unsortiert auf meinen Rechner.


Bei 50 - 100 Fotos würde ich wohl jedes einzelne Bild noch umbenennen wollen und können.
Ich hab jedoch das Glück das meine bessere hälfte gerne Fotografiert.
Und dann kommen mal eben 500 - 1700 Bilder zusammen .

Diese dann mit Hand umbenennen grenz an einen anbendfüllende Aufgabe.

Deshalb war ich am überlegen, ob es nicht dafür ein so genanntes Stapelverarbeitungssoftware gibt,
die nach bestimmten eigenschaften die Bilder umbenennen kann.

Kennt jemand solch eine Software ?
Wenn ja, wie heisst Sie und wo bekommt man sie her ?

Über Nachrichten von Euch, evtl. Erfahrungsberichte würde ich mich freuen.

Bis bald ERnie


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Stapelverarbeitung vom Bildern ?*

Also ich nutze für so einen Zweck ACDSee, gibt es in einer alten Version kostenlos im Internet.
Ich glaube aber IrfanView kann sowas auch


----------



## Ernie (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Stapelverarbeitung vom Bildern ?*

wie ?

Kannst Du es etwas genauer beschreiben ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Stapelverarbeitung vom Bildern ?*

Morgen 

Wie wie ?

Wie das funktioniert ? Oder wie ich das meine ?

Also das mit "bestimmten Eigenschaften" wird schwierig. Du kannst die Bilder aber anhand der Exifdaten 
sortieren (Größe, Datum, Belichtung, Brennweite etc.) und dann automatisiert umbenennnen.


----------



## matzeed7 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Stapelverarbeitung vom Bildern ?*

eine Inhaltbezogen automatische Sortierung sehe ich als recht schwierig.

Ich würde mir einfach die Bilder in einen Ordner legen und dann eifach entsprende unterordner anlegen wie zB Urlauf....
Dann kann man die Bilder doch recht schnell grob vorsortieren und auf diese Unterordner aufteilen, die Miniaturansicht/Filmstreifen von Windows ist doch ausreichend. Sind die Bilder dann sortiert kann man sie auch mit dem Windows explorer in einem Zug umbenennen, dazu mit Strg+a alle markieren , dann auf Umbennen und dann den Bildnamen verendern und fertig, das müsste doch schon ausreichen


----------



## Ernie (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Stapelverarbeitung vom Bildern ?*

@ Uwe, ich finde es toll dass du mir antwortest, 
ich hab jedoch nix verstanden davon 



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also das mit "bestimmten Eigenschaften" wird schwierig. Du kannst die Bilder aber anhand der Exifdaten
> sortieren (Größe, Datum, Belichtung, Brennweite etc.) und dann automatisiert umbenennnen.




@ matzeed7: Vorsortiert hatte ich schon.
Nur bestimmte Ordner sind halt etwas grösser 

aber das andere war gut verständlich geschrieben.
Probier ich gleich mal aus. Danke 


matzeed7 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir einfach die Bilder in einen Ordner legen und dann eifach entsprende unterordner anlegen wie zB Urlauf....
> Dann kann man die Bilder doch recht schnell grob vorsortieren und auf diese Unterordner aufteilen, die Miniaturansicht/Filmstreifen von Windows ist doch ausreichend. Sind die Bilder dann sortiert kann man sie auch mit dem Windows explorer in einem Zug umbenennen, dazu mit Strg+a alle markieren , dann auf Umbennen und dann den Bildnamen verendern und fertig, das müsste doch schon ausreichen


----------



## mitch (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Stapelverarbeitung vom Bildern ?*

ich nehm das: 

 XnView


----------

